# Super hawg



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone selling a super hawg cheap? Can't find one for less than $225 plus shipping.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I prefer the dewalt dw124. I rarely find any used and if I do they aren't cheap. For either of them or the superhawg


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Super hawg is awesome pure power! If I enjoyed getin knocked off ladders and square sucker punched in the jaw I'd still have mine. DW124 has the combination of power n safety, I can at times notice the power difference, but not enough to regret selling the super hawg.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Super hawg is awesome pure power! If I enjoyed getin knocked off ladders and square sucker punched in the jaw I'd still have mine. DW124 has the combination of power n safety, I can at times notice the power difference, but not enough to regret selling the super hawg.


You referring to a super hawg or hole hawg ? Superhawg is pretty safe. Has 2 speeds and a clutch similar to the dewalt.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

I picked up a Dewalt dw124 at a pawn shop last year for $150. They are a rare find in pawn shops but when I see them I scoop them up.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Hmmm... What is this dewalt you speak of? I use a milwakee hole hawg.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

I used a hole hawg for many years the super hawg is much safer and has a much faster speed. I will never buy a hole hawg again after using a super hawg.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

The super hawg is nice. I would never use a hole hawg. To dangerous for large holes. I learned on the dealt so I prefer it. Plus with 12" center joists you have to take off the top handle on the superhawg. The dewalt is just more comfortable in my hands.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

dclarke said:


> You referring to a super hawg or hole hawg ? Superhawg is pretty safe. Has 2 speeds and a clutch similar to the dewalt.


Correction, hole hawg, wasn't aware the super hawg had a clutch, but haven't needed to look around for replacement for the dewalt.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Not a fan of the DW124, i find the head is way too heavy when using overhead. I prefer the Makita model. very light and hard to kill.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I used to use Hole Hawg, now I use the Dewalt DW124 Timberwolf. Also like the Makira sidewinder


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I just used a dw 124. That things way smoother than a milwaukee. I found a dewalt outlet online that has refurbed everything. Is a refurb a good deal? Or are they polishing a turd?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Eddie77 said:


> I just used a dw 124. That things way smoother than a milwaukee. I found a dewalt outlet online that has refurbed everything. Is a refurb a good deal? Or are they polishing a turd?


I like refurb stuff. You get it cheaper and it has been gone through pretty thoroughly. It also gets a warranty.


----------



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

I hear the makita is the best one. It does everything the super hawg can do except it's lighter. Anyone here try it out?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

NyNick said:


> I hear the makita is the best one. It does everything the super hawg can do except it's lighter. Anyone here try it out?


There sidewinder is realy nice. Not any better than the dw124 though


----------



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

The Dewalt is only an amp and a half more yet is about 5 pounds heavier and several inches larger all around than the Makita DA4031. I consider the makita better since it can do everything the dewalt can but is more compact.

Makita DA4031 10 Amp 1/2-Inch Angle Drill - Amazon.com

DEWALT DW124 11.5 Amp 1/2-Inch Right Angle Drill - Amazon.com


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Not not sure the makita are not Milwaukee clones , just different color. Not a fan if the Super Hawg, seem cheap when I used it. Don't like how the handle rotates. Seen one break in less than 6 months. DW124 is the way to go


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Had a choice between em, I Picked up the dw124 and put down the big Milwaukee hole hawg. No problems overhead drilling but then again I never use the low speed or self feeders.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I've only used the hole hawg. Never the super hawg, or dewalt 124. It's what my boss has always use and continue to buy and get for us to use. But in my opinion I never had a problem with the hole hawg. Every once in a while it slams my hand but I done that with a dewalt drill


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

*super hawg*

SuperHawg 100% all the way for me!! 
I have tried lesser tools and noticed the sparkies usually have the makita angle drills and i have borrowed them before and do not mind them for drilling smaller holes... but its pretty hard to compete with a Milwaukee Super Hawg equipped with Milwaukee self-feeding leader bits or the 3 tooth super hawg bits.... 

I can blast a 4" hole through 4 plates of 2x4 in maybe 15-30 seconds? :whistling2:

...until i hit a nail...  ....... :laughing: 

I rarely do residential work anymore on my own but there is one thing i will never forget that i hated most, it was drilling out a house for 2 days as a first year with a weak drill with cheap hole-saw bits... one 2 9/16 hole would literally take 10 -15 minutes and the teeth were so DULL and worn i thought i'd burn the house down before penetrating through... needless to say my journeyman at the time was never wrong and i made it work... 
hehe looking back now i can see why that was the ONLY residential job that company did... since that house should of taken a couple hours not DAYS :blink:


----------

